# Shedding Issue Advice



## Chuckwalla1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hiya All
Just looking for a bit of advice, I brought a Male Red Tegu a while ago, and have had shedding problems with him, he never had the best of substrate with previous owners which was chinchilla pellets, and as a result has quite a few layers of retained shed. I have got a few layers off but is taking ages, he is starting to look better now, just need to get the rest of him.
I have tried various remedies, such as E45, vaseline intensive, regular baths, oils in his foods etc etc.
He is currently kept on a soil substrate with good humidity, 
Has anyone else got a quick win advice.

Many thanks


----------



## reptastic (Jul 7, 2010)

try this, give him a warm bath and put some mineral oil or baby oil in the water and let him soak for about half an hour, but make sure you keep the water warm. you can gently stroke him to help get some off. good luck!


----------



## mis jaksin (Jul 7, 2010)

a good diet is important with shedding... 

two parts lean ground turkey to one part pureed beef liver. add one tablespoon cod liver oil per pound of meat. I portion it out and throw it in freezer. This is what i feed my b&w and his sheds come off nicely.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jul 15, 2010)

i agree to the cod liver oil. My tegu had 3 levels of shed stuck on half of her tail and I soaked her in warm water and even put the cod liver oil in the water. I would stay away from all petroleum products as much as possible and no lotion. I also use reptaid shedding spray and things happen the next day


----------



## mitch99 (Jul 15, 2010)

i have the run into the exact same problem. i have a red tegu he is about 1 year old and his tail has been stuck on for several months. i feed him the beef liver with ground turkey and the cod liver oil. as well as some berries. and has been bathed every day, used oil sever times for 20-30 minutes each time but no luck. any more ideas im stuck:S?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

They make all natural lotions with no petroleum in them. I have also used Turtle VitaShell. I put it on a couple times in one day. The shedding skin became very soft. I then just peeled it of. After you get the extra shed off the next time it should come off on it own with proper care.


----------



## eddyjack (Aug 3, 2010)

Here again great information from FIREEVT! This is exactly what I appreciate most about this site.
Thanks to all


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 4, 2010)

Our male Red has the same problem, tail doesn't like to shed. Cod Liver Oil doesn't seem to help. I think too frequent baths dries out the shed by removing the oils. Some kind of a lotion sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

I like the idea of the Turtle VitaShell. I might just pick some up to have on-hand just in case.


----------



## the gu roo (Aug 8, 2010)

My red really doesn't have shedding problems but i have noticed when i bath him everyday he doesn't shed properly.

If you are letting him take a bath everyday you might want to cut it back to twice a week or so.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 8, 2010)

Adding fish to their diet is also an option that will help.


----------

